# Brompton on an aeroplane?



## Bokonon (23 Feb 2010)

Has anyone put a Brompton on an aeroplane as hold baggage? How did you pack it and what were your experiences?


----------



## willem (23 Feb 2010)

I did on Ryanair to Stanstead. The rack got bent and the so did one of the two studs on the frame for the little wheels. I have since seen many Bromptons with the same bent studs, and I now realize these are vulnerable.
Willem


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Feb 2010)

Willem - did the Brommie go as standard luggage or as 'sports equipment' at £60?


----------



## Crankarm (23 Feb 2010)

Could a Brommie not fit in a hard case to avoid damage? I have a Brommie bag but I suspect it would offer little protection to bike when the baggage handlers are chucking it around .


----------



## Bokonon (23 Feb 2010)

willem said:


> I did on Ryanair to Stanstead. The rack got bent and the so did one of the two studs on the frame for the little wheels. I have since seen many Bromptons with the same bent studs, and I now realize these are vulnerable.
> Willem



The rack is not a problem for me as I don't have one, but bent wheel studs would be a bugger. Was the bike put on 'loose' or was it covered/boxed in some way?


----------



## Bokonon (23 Feb 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Could a Brommie not fit in a hard case to avoid damage? I have a Brommie bag but I suspect it would offer little protection to bike when the baggage handlers are chucking it around .



There is then the problem of transporting a hard case to/from the airports. I'd agree with the view that the Brommie bag would offer no protection, but it seems that current advice is to pack standard bikes in a transparent cover and then the baggage handlers will be more careful with it...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2010)

Bokonon said:


> it seems that current advice is to pack standard bikes in a transparent cover and then the baggage handlers will be more careful with it...


*Ha!*

I packed my new Bianchi in a bike bag for its first flight. Okay, it wasn't a transparent bag but the bag had large pictures of a bicycle either side so the handlers knew what they were trashing, er, handling. 

Being the cautious type, I'd put a cardboard bike box inside the bag and the bike inside the box. I'd put pipe lagging on the frame tubes and forks, and filled any empty spaces with bubble-wrap to stop tools and other things bouncing about. If that little lot didn't protect my bike, then I was a Dutchman's uncle.

*Call me Jan...!* There I was in a plane at Alicante airport, peering out of a window while waiting for permission to disembark. Oh look, there goes my bike bag flying through the air! The lazy buggers had only chucked it about 6 feet down from the baggage hold onto a pile of suitcases. 

When I got to the hotel, I discovered that my new £1,000 frame had a dent in it!  Years late, the frame cracked where the dent was.

After that I spent over £300 on a SciCon bike box. The handlers have managed to drop that on one corner, cracking the case and breaking a wheel off but my bikes have survived another 6 or 7 return flights since then.


----------



## Crankarm (23 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> *Ha!*
> 
> I packed my new Bianchi in a bike bag for its first flight. Okay, it wasn't a transparent bag but the bag had large pictures of a bicycle either side so the handlers knew what they were trashing, er, handling.
> 
> ...



Retards. I bet baggage handlers instantly realise the package is a bike and try to do as much damage to it as possible by "innocently" chucking it around so as to discourage anyone from ever taking a bike with them again when they fly. I wouldn't be surprised if this was standard unwritten air line policy across the industry. Rather like all taxi drivers have an unwritten rule to cut up and close pass cyclists . The only other form of transport I have been on which isn't hostile to bicycles is boats.


----------



## Crankarm (23 Feb 2010)

Bokonon said:


> There is then the problem of transporting a hard case to/from the airports. I'd agree with the view that the Brommie bag would offer no protection, but it seems that current advice is to pack standard bikes in a transparent cover and then the baggage handlers will be more careful with it...



Store the hard case in a locker ready for your return? Being a Brommie the case won't be that big so one will likely find a locker to house it.


----------



## ASC1951 (24 Feb 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I bet baggage handlers instantly realise the package is a bike and try to do as much damage to it as possible by "innocently" chucking it around so as to discourage anyone from ever taking a bike with them again when they fly. I wouldn't be surprised if this was standard unwritten air line policy across the industry.


Well, all I can say is that I have been flying with my bike every year since the early 1980s and I have never had it damaged in any way. I do the minimum packaging that the airlines allow, so to start with it just went bare, then in a plastic bag and now in a soft bag.

I have never seen baggage handlers abusing it and, as I say, none of my bikes have ever been damaged in transit.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (24 Feb 2010)

And all I can say as well, is that I have been flying with my bike since the mid 1980s, (both in Europe and trans Atlantic) and I have never had it damaged in any way. I do the minimum packaging that the airlines allow, so to start with it just went bare and more recently in a soft bag.

I have never seen baggage handlers abusing it and, as I say, none of my bikes have ever been damaged in transit.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (24 Feb 2010)

There was discussion about this on BromptonTalk on Yahoo! a while back (it's not publically searchable unfortunately but that's an argument for another day - oh, and the search function doesn't work properly even if you are signed up!)

If you make sure it's visible as a 'bike' (even though it folds to smaller than allowed suitcase dimensions for hold baggage), you may be forced at checkin to pay extra for sporting equipment etc. 
If however it arrives _already inside a suitcase_ that fits in with the regulations, no one will know. 

But, of course, you want the thing to be well protected etc from idiot baggage handlers.

Depending on the hand-luggage rules you may be able to carry it as hand luggage. 

A good source is http://sevenleagueboots.wordpress.com/2009/10/14/brompton-by-air-update/


----------



## Amanda P (24 Feb 2010)

I've taken my Brompton from Leeds to Dublin with Ryanair a couple of times.

I got a Brompton B bag. It rolls up for storage, and has velcro bits to keep it rolled up. It's still rather bulky, but you can bungy it onto the front of your Brommie touring pannier.

Ride it ten miles down the station, on to the bus with the Brommie in one hand and the pannier in the other. On to the plane with the pannier as hand luggage; the B bag looks like a wheely suitcase. 

I've had no problems doing this. Maybe I've been lucky.


----------



## andym (24 Feb 2010)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Depending on the hand-luggage rules you may be able to carry it as hand luggage.



SFAIK a Brompton is too big for hand luggage on any airline. (Happy to be proved wrong though - Brompton owners may be aware of some unpublished wrinkles).


----------



## SavageHoutkop (24 Feb 2010)

off the top of my head, some of the airlines were in the 'states. I think one or two have also let it on because they were feeling nice, and then let it live in the cabin in the little cupboard that most planes have for oddly shaped things that need to be stashed somewhere. Don't think you'd get away with that post 9/11 though, with the things that security takes off you I'm sure a B is a dangerous weapon!

Also with some of the budget airlines, the weight limit is higher for hand luggage but the size limit might still get you, I suppose.


----------



## jay clock (24 Feb 2010)

I packed my Dahon in a suitcase for a US trip see here for tips http://www.gaerlan.com/dahon/pack.htm - only any good if you do not need to tour. 

In general terms I have travelled by plane many times with a non folding bike, and I have cut and paste my general comments below to save retyping them
=============================================

 [FONT=&quot]First tip TURN UP EARLY if only to stop any arguments. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]To pack the bike I use the http://www.bikeadventures.co.uk/shop.html bag - have just binned one after about 5 uses. They weigh 550g and will fit in a pannier or on the rack. Remove pedals, swivel handlebars and drop saddle right down. I take tons of cables ties (fix wheel to bike if needed [Flybe], fix pedals to rack etc, and I also unscrew the rear mech (leave all cables on) and cable tie it to the frame to prevent the hanger being bent. On Flybe I use a spacer for the front forks. To tape up the bag I use heavy duty clear tape from B&Q - has a checkered pattern, and tears easily, does not unstick in use, but can be peeled off afterwards.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]As a precaution for anyone saying “that is not a bike bag” I print a screen shot of the Bike Adventures website showing the bag on sale and in use. I also print the airline’s own terms and conditions just in case.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Easyjet and Ryanair take payment in advance which has the benefit of knowing you have a booking. I have used both several times with a bike.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]I have used Flybe on several return trips and they have been great. I live 4 miles from Southampton so there is a big attraction to use them. The ONLY issue I have is that officially it is a standby only arrangement, which could really screw up your hols. However it has always worked fine[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Because they use smallish planes you have to remove the front wheel as well as the usual pedal/handlebar stuff. If you do not have front pannier frames, you can just turn the handlebars and forks sideways, rather than undo the bolts to twist it. I strap the wheel to the RIGHT hand side of the bike as on the first occasion I ended up with a slightly bent outer chain ring (Stronglight softish alloy) which I bent back with pliers. TOP TIP, as Flybe are at smaller airports they may well not have an excess baggage Xray large enough for bikes, so do not seal the bag till they tell you they are happy, as they may do a manual explosives swab.

I have only been asked to pay once with FlyBe. On other occasions they either didn't ask me, or because I was carrying the panniers as carry on bags, they didn't think it was fair. However with new rules on carry on bags (max 1 and rigidly enforced), I will be checking in the panniers, but plan to put these inside a £shop duffel bag I got to avoid being charged on a per-piece basis!

They will only not carry your bike on the same flight as you if it is very full and very laden. Now that people have to pay for bags this is less likely, as more will reduce luggage and carry it on. But there is the risk in which case they will send it on the next flight

However I have had telephone contact with Flybe (trying calling Ryanair!) and they are friendly and helpful - I am confident that if the bike misses the plane they would do their best to help.
 
[/FONT]


----------



## Bokonon (24 Feb 2010)

Thanks guys - there are some useful hints and tips here. The fact that people have taken bikes through Leeds airport without problem is reassuring.


----------



## jay clock (24 Feb 2010)

> I bet baggage handlers instantly realise the package is a bike and try to do as much damage to it as possible by "innocently" chucking it around so as to discourage anyone from ever taking a bike with them again when they fly.


I missed this comment, and will echo those replies from people who have had the opposite experience. The less well packed it is the kinder they treat it. This is based upon approx 14 or 15 round trips by plane


----------



## Amanda P (25 Feb 2010)

I'll echo Jay's comments. My bikes haven't been on planes as often as his, but in half a dozen trips with bikes in plastic bags, soft bags or no bags at all, I've had nothing worse than scratches and mildly bent chainrings.


----------



## Gary Cummins (2 Mar 2010)

The original post asked about Bromptons on aircraft, we took ours on honeymoon to the Dordogne packed in Brompton boxes, the boxes that Brommiesa are delivered to retailers in. Go to a decent bike shop that sells Brommies and see if they'll give you a tough cardboard Bromton box.
When I travel with my tourer nowadays, like others here I just use pipe lagging.

Good luck


----------



## john59 (2 Mar 2010)

We use Airnimal cases to transport our bromptons when flying.

*Bromptons*​John


----------



## Paco (5 Apr 2010)

I've always used spare bike boxes from my LBS, and had no problems. But if you want to cycle away from the airport, you will have no where to leave the box for the return journey. Airports these days do not have a "left luggage" office, or lockers.


----------



## JackE (9 Apr 2010)

I read somewhere that Airnimal are developing a hard case that quickly converts into a touring trailer. If true, it sounds like a brilliant idea.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Apr 2010)

The times I've done it, I boxed the bike for the flight out, and used a big polythene bag for the flight back. If the bike gets mashed on the way home, your trip's not wrecked, and you've get your own spares heap to help with the ensuing fettlage.

This was a road bike, BTW. Not a Brommie.

Not sure I'd fancy dumping a huge box near an airport these days, though. I'd feel awfully guilty if the box got treated as a bomb and everyone was evacuated for the day...


----------



## hackbike 666 (5 May 2010)

Im interested in taking a brommie I guess....for my next trip....My last trip to Karon Beach Thailand ended in failure when I wanted to hire a bike.I did hire an electric one the first time I was there though.


----------



## Cathryn (5 May 2010)

My bike's brakes got mildly damaged by Ryanair years ago but I'm not convinced it wasn't the husband's efforts of reassembling it!!! But I can't be sure. Ever since, never had any problems flying with bikes and we use the plastic bag method.


----------



## Jugular (5 May 2010)

The Dimpa bag from Ikea (£4) + some pipe insulation for the joins and edges has been mentioned as perfectly sized for a Brompton on Bromptontalk. It has integral handles making it easier to maneuver and is pretty cheap and replaceable. It's transparent so should conform to the above arguments about care. Certainly on my Brompton shopping list. I'm still not convinced on a Brompton's touring prowess though, even though I have the new 6 speed, I guess I'm just going to have to try it out!


----------



## hackbike 666 (7 May 2010)

Would a Brompton work if I took it to Kuala Lumpar or Japan?

Im not sure...I'd love to ride my fixie in Japan but I don't think it's possible....anybody know of any companies which deal in sort of cycling holidays?


----------



## TheDoctor (8 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Would a Brompton work if I took it to* Kuala Lumpar or Japan*?



Definitely not. If you take a bike to the other hemisphere you'll need to ride it backwards - it won't stay upright otherwise. It's to do with the gyroscopic effect being reversed.
(May contain traces of lie)



hackbike 666 said:


> Im not sure...I'd love to ride my fixie in Japan but I don't think it's possible....anybody know of any companies which deal in sort of cycling holidays?



Just take it on the plane. I don't know if the CTC do a tour out there


----------



## hackbike 666 (9 May 2010)

I saw a Dahon in the cycle mag tonight and it looked very nice.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Would a Brompton work if I took it to Kuala Lumpar or Japan?
> 
> Im not sure...I'd love to ride my fixie in Japan but I don't think it's possible....anybody know of any companies which deal in sort of cycling holidays?





TheDoctor said:


> Definitely not. If you take a bike to the other hemisphere you'll need to ride it backwards - it won't stay upright otherwise. It's to do with the gyroscopic effect being reversed.
> (May contain traces of lie)Just take it on the plane. I don't know if the CTC do a tour out there




I think the doc's wrong as Japan and KL are both in the northern hemisphere. I also think fixies are allowed in Japland but I may be wrong.

p.s. Have you fallen off the wagon HB?


----------



## TheDoctor (9 May 2010)

Ah, but they're in the Eastern hemisphere!!!

Seriously, a fixie could be a bit of a drag in mountainous terrain (which I think a lot of Japan is) but a Brommie should be OK if the gearing is right. Might be a tad slow but who wants to tour quickly anyhow?


----------



## hackbike 666 (9 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I think the doc's wrong as Japan and KL are both in the northern hemisphere. I also think fixies are allowed in Japland but I may be wrong.
> 
> *p.s. Have you fallen off the wagon HB?*



No.


----------



## shirokazan (11 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Would a Brompton work if I took it to Kuala Lumpar or Japan?



It sure would in Japan. I took my previous model over there in October 2008. Here she is parked near Cape Soya (the northernmost point of Japan): http://www.flickr.com/photos/shirokazan/3003063583/in/set-72157608621233420/

And here she is on the way up the Shiretoko peninsula: http://www.flickr.com/photos/shirokazan/3016047392/in/set-72157608621233420/

I used the train to do the major distances but the bike was very useful in getting to the parts that the trains can't reach.


----------

